# Luck and stocks



## Garpal Gumnut (8 February 2008)

Tronic72 had a go at technical analysts recently on the MQG thread, but you have to give it to him, he tells us what he's buying.

I rarely tell anyone what I've bought.

Pure superstition.

I find its unlucky. 

I admire those posters and bloggers who let us know their trades

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 February 2008)

Argo's holding in Macquarie Group is unchanged from 30/11/07 to 31/01/08. It will be interesting to see if ARG dispose of any of their 3.8 million shares in MQC or accumulate more on this price weakness. I'll be watching this carefully as it may give an indication of how fund managers really feel about MQG.

gg


----------

